# As the sun goes down....



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm sitting here knowing that i don't have ta work tomorrow, I can stay up late, and hunt that trophy I have been wanting.. Couldn't take a nap tho. I will be biting my lip to let the small ones pass. 
I got me a 30 pack of brewskies, cuz this could take me awhile, 2 packs of smokes, assorted snacks, and redied my equip. The dog is looking at me funny again,[ whats the atraction to those little varmits, is what she is thinkin i bet ]. Now the only thing that stands in my way is the little woman wanting to stay up half the night watchin tv.. I think a gift cert. is in order hu..

I baited the trap with high protean doggie food and bird mix, as an added bonus, i grated some nice ramano cheese over the food just to get them started. 
TIC TOC TIC TOC.

STAY TUNED FOR THE TROPHY PICS.








RANDALL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....Get em buddy! Get em!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess you could say i'm on it like a RAT on a CHEETO.... Terry....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Good luck in your hunting tonight....I have to go find a pistol, I hid it the other day when everyone and them kids was here(instead of leaving it on the kitchen counter when I come home) and now I can't find it/forgot where I put it! 

DUH!...ya know, before I went bald I was a blonde...I'll blame it on that


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

This is Marlin Perkins .. anxiously awaiting a report. (yeah, I know Marlin Perkins is old school.)


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

You do have your hunting license right?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

David_Conroe said:


> You do have your hunting license right?


 I don't need no huntin licence for a dam rat.. lol.

its getting close to prime time and the little woman has yawned 3 times already... I'm yawning on purpose now and its working....


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

I know that, just


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

JQ- Bring that thing over here one night. I have some rats in my barn that can whip a bobcat! It will be like a hunting lease, but free and for rats!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

well **** .. she decided to do her toenails.. gunna be another 15 ta 20 now..lol...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:



> well **** .. she decided to do her toenails.. gunna be another 15 ta 20 now..lol...


Roofies are the answer JQ....ROOFIES


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

Yea and put some out for the rat, he will be sleeping on the deck when you look out the windows...


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok , JQ I dont often give out my secret recipe but its PEANUT BUTTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I think i'm gunna go ahead and shoot the first one that comes out, no matter how big he is.. Just ta take the edge off..

the suspence is killin me..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Randall...I have a webcam I will give you if you will hook it up!


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

I thought for sure I would see some kill pics by now.....


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I think i'm gunna go ahead and shoot the first one that comes out, no matter how big he is.. Just ta take the edge off..
> 
> the suspence is killin me..


It's kill'n me too. Go ahead and take the edge off!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

The battery is going dead in my night vision ,, but he only about 12 inches and i'm gunna pass...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Virgil Ward taking over, KILL THE CULLS. rs



sandollr said:


> This is Marlin Perkins .. anxiously awaiting a report. (yeah, I know Marlin Perkins is old school.)


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

re installing new batteries.. t rod send that web cam over and we will have live action strait from the varmit ranch.


Where else can ya have a quality hunt , sit at home and play on the puter and do some serious damage to the varmit world.... NOWHERE BUT THE V. R.

"All rats have been branded with VR and are the property of this establishment"

:biggrin:


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

You're crackin' me up.....WHACK ONE, WILL YA!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm trophy huntin here.. I have showed enough small ones, but tonight i am PRIMED for the biggun.... I will take 18 ,no less...


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

a song comes to mind as I await the trophy pictures


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I wanna know how many cans are dead...LOL Git'r'done Randall!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Man you are obsessed with those little critters.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm 12 beers into the hunt.. the bigguns don't come out till late..


now if ya want your own varmit ranch!!! just remember the song from MARY POPPINS... Feed the birds.... they will come...



Snap not obsessed: Just riddin the neighborhood of the vermin.. They come from all directions, strait for the wifes bird feed..


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

LMAO!!!



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I don't need no huntin licence for a dam rat.. lol.
> 
> its getting close to prime time and the little woman has yawned 3 times already... I'm yawning on purpose now and its working....


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Ok... the sun has been down for a long time.... the moon is up and I'm sure your out of beer by now.... I bet them 18"ers have snuck off with all the bait...againhwell:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

****... I was hoping for a kill bro!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

JQ....we need some pics quik!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

David_Conroe said:


> You do have your hunting license right?


David was probably just making sure you got a rat stamp for the slot rats between 10 - 17. Special tag required this year for anything 18 and over. Damm regs, seems like they change every year.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

You can come over to my place. They are walking the fence stealing my neighbor's dog food. I keep telling the weiner dogs to look up you dummies. There he is!!! GET EM!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Elmer fudd*

Come on "elmer" where is thuh "trophy"? Shoulder mount sneak left is my guess.....! I think thuh nail polish got to ya!


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

Must have drank one to many and cant report back...


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Rats 1 ....... JQ Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Maybe JQ should add NoDoz to his aresenal? Oh heck, who hasn't slept in the blind? lol


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

more pics please--ya buddy i had forgotten about virgal ward--we used to run around and say as kid oh "ya virgie got a biggun"


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

well guys as with any trophy hunt ,they sometimes just don't come out..

I hunted hard and passed a bunch of little ones . waiting on the opertunity of a lifetime.. a real trophy bucktooth..
Its obvious to me that they can stay up later than i can.. a nap is a must and getting up at 10.00 would be ideal..
I figured this would be a 2 day hunt from the start, hence the 30 pack and 2 packs of smokes.
I will continue the hunts last leg tonight..

JQ


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, the disappointment ....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Sandollr. It wasn't to much of a dissapointment, I had 2 out at 1 time and got to watch them thru the night vision for quite a long time.. they got full and left.
I almost shot them when they lined up and gave me a chance at a double. but 1 was around 12 inches and the other 14". I have seen them twice as big when i didn't have a gun ready..
It will all come together soon. i hope this rain quits soon so i can rebait the hole..
I went to bed at 1:00 and the bait was still plentyfull.. i woke up at 4:30 and went to see what was going on and it was all gone.. so sometime between 1:30 and 4:30 the big guys came out and cleaned up on it. 
Now that i have a time window I can plan acordingly..

I guess the batteries have been low in the NV for a while.. the pics i have been posting have been dim.. wait till the next ones. They are bright as day..
I have the ZENIT IR-2 1,6/85 ... generation 2 is ok.. wish i could get the IR-3.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I went to bed at 1:00 and the bait was still plentyfull.. i woke up at 4:30 and went to see what was going on and it was all gone.. so sometime between 1:30 and 4:30 the big guys came out and cleaned up on it.


Were you wearing your scent neutralizer?

Anxiously looking forward to the next report.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Johnny, I think you may be needed on the Bluewater board...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=174905


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Pathfinder said:


> Johnny, I think you may be needed on the Bluewater board...
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=174905


Don't be trying to distract him...he's set up on a TROPHY hunt and isn't looking for "exotics".


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Im telling you JQ......Peanut Butter ! Good Luck tonight .......Git Some !!!!


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

May want to go pick up another 12 pack and more smokes just in case...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Im setting the bait soon and will be using peanut butter also I will have them a smorsgesborg back there..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

hunts on.. I just got set up and they are out enjoying the full moon...

I shot one about 14" but he did the death run over the edge of the deck.
I will probally find him in the morning...


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

man, you got it made.....enjoy your evening.....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Yea life is good at the varmit ranch.. We don't go to bars and stuff so my evening activities are limited to around the house.. When I noticed them on the deck a while back I decided to have fun with it..

If i can get the web Cam from Trod... we will be able to see it in real time..


The full moon is so bright tonight i can see thru my scope without the help of NV.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Alright, JQ, I've got the smokes and the wine, but we need pics!


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Any movement in the trenches.....JQ ?


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> hunts on.. I just got set up and they are out enjoying the full moon...
> 
> I shot one about 14" but he did the death run over the edge of the deck.
> I will probally find him in the morning...


Be careful letting the wounded get away. They might be putting their own recon team together for retalitation. You might need some backup.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

my shootin is just awfull tonight.. i have plugged 2 now nd they wont die in place.. The little bastages keep getting up before i can reload and running off the deck or in the hole..

I haven't got to shoot he rifle yet, all the ones so far are comming to the closer bait.. pistol range...

Paitence my friends there will be a dam dead rat here soon... ALL SIZES ARE FAIR GAME AT THIS POINT....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have neglected to post on this thread from just plain ole imbarrasment.
They got the best of me.. Dam rats.. I have found a new respect for the furry little bastages and realize that they ain't dumb.. I do remember reading the exciting novel "FLOWERS FOR ALGERNON" as a young man and now know that they may not be as dumb as deer.. lol. 
I have the opertunity to sleep late in the morning and will be up tonight for a bit trying to rectify my manhood...
Its a sad feeling realizing that i have been out smarted by a big fat rat...

RANDALL


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

Get a 12 gauge...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

David_Conroe said:


> Get a 12 gauge...


 NOW THATS NOT SPORTING AT ALL!!!!


----------



## lchien (Nov 22, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> NOW THATS NOT SPORTING AT ALL!!!!


Not to mention hard on the deck and deck furnishings.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Are you up wind?

Do you have out any decoys?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

NOW THATS A GOOD IDEA!!!

Need ta get me some decoys..
I can't win for loosin tho.. the Illeagles behind me have decided to have a can crushin contest with a mariachii band also and its set the neighbours house alarm off 2 doors down..


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Hang in there JQ , if it was easy it wouldn't be any fun !


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> NOW THATS A GOOD IDEA!!!
> 
> Need ta get me some decoys..
> I can't win for loosin tho.. the Illeagles behind me have decided to have a can crushin contest with a mariachii band also and its set the neighbours house alarm off 2 doors down..


I see a whole new sport in the making tonight. Do ya have an airsoft or paintball gun?:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

20 minutes and the alarm is still blazin.. nobody's home and i would be willin ta bet its not monitored...


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> NOW THATS A GOOD IDEA!!!
> 
> Need ta get me some decoys..
> I can't win for loosin tho.. the Illeagles behind me have decided to have a can crushin contest with a mariachii band also and its set the neighbours house alarm off 2 doors down..


I'm thinking a couple dead rats and a potatoe gun to launch them at said illegles


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i'm going to shut down thier breakers.. 45 minutes of wir wir wir. 

There should be some sort a law against this stuff.. now every dog in the neighborhood is having a conversation on how anoying it is....


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> 20 minutes and the alarm is still blazin.. nobody's home and i would be willin ta bet its not monitored...


Did the tuba music make it go off? You might want to phone it in, it could be an earnest call.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

*This Decoy may get that Big Guy out!*








Wait till he gets a peek at her!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

REDEMSION IS BLISS


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a couple better ones.. I score him at 16".. bullit placement, quartering behind the shoulder and out the neck..


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Good shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Here's a couple better ones.. I score him at 16".. bullit placement, quartering behind the shoulder and out the neck..


That one on the left is maybe 2.5 years at best.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

We used to put out a can of sardines at our beach cabin in gilchrist and shoot the dune rats that came up to it. You might give it a try.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Great shot!.. I knew you would pull it off


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

lol... so which bait did ya use to finally get 'em?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I finally mixed some bird seed with some chunky peanut butter and made him a candy bar.. he couldn't resist it and he couldn't carry it off....i was surprized that he came out in the rain. i was fixin to give up..

I had to put a second round in him quick. he was flopping around and getting close to the edge of the deck, so i reloaded and went out and put one in his head at point blank..


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

I told you JQ , they...Love the PB. They can smell it a long way off , uhhh.... that might not be a good thing. You might need to get an auto ! Nice shooting !


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

Was that a buck or a doe?


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

At a boy!!!! I knew you had it in you!!! Look like it scored bout 165 B&C definetly a WALL HANGER....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

David_Conroe said:


> Was that a buck or a doe?


 I saw a little something down there but I didn't look real close. if ya know what i mean..

My guess is buck.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

JQ, I hope you didn't mess up a nice shoulder mount w/ that second shot! Regardless, congrats on the swift dispatch!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

well done!


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Looks like a sign of better rats to come:clover:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Richlyn Concepts said:


> Looks like a sign of better rats to come:clover:


 Rich we take great pride in our breeding stock here.. he was an inferior buck and had ta go.. We don't need him multiplying like RATS with his bad genes...


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

keep up the good work, before you know it you will be posting up those 18"+ trophies in every picture.


Did you get a chance to hook up the web cam?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Richlyn Concepts said:


> keep up the good work, before you know it you will be posting up those 18"+ trophies in every picture.
> 
> Did you get a chance to hook up the web cam?


 I need to email trod and see how we can hook up and get er done...


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

I'm sure he would jump on over there and hook it up for you. You might have to offer him a hunt...i'm sure he would even go for one of the many culls you got hanging around  Something else he could add to his been there, done that list


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

good luck


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm kinda half heartedly hunting off and on tonight.. After the big kill i feel somewhat redeemed in my manhood. I started this thread friday night and it took 3 days to kill one.. Not good for the VARMIT RANCH'S rep.

I will be stepping it up soon with pics of our breeder pens and core area's....
I never thought that there would be this much involved in trying to start a good quality hunting ranch..
I must also add that the little woman, Mrs. Quest has been no help at all..
washin dishes at 9:00, leaving the tv blarein all night. It makes it tough to get a handle on things. 
Pics soon!!!!


----------

